# Cleaning cva



## ratman (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a cva 45 cal muzzleloader precussion . The stock goes to end of barrel i do not see how to remove it to clean like i do my thompson renegade . Any ideas?


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 3, 2017)

Everybody seems to have their own process for cleaning and there is no single correct answer as to how to do it.  The video here is a pretty good explanation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXb5X4OyHrA

I plug the touch hole (on a flintlock) or the nipple on a percussion,  fill the barrel with hot soapy water after first running a couple of patches through to get the worst of the fouling out.  I let it stand a little while pour it out then run patches through till they come out clean and dry.  Last patch is a little light oil and you are done.  You can also pull your lock and clean and lube it.  I do not do that every time, but some folks do.

Way more is made of the cleaning process than is really necessary.


----------

